# European Mount w/Pics & Prints



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

I already posted this in another forum, but I figured that I'll post it here as well since this is where I got the ideas. I made some room in the freezer by boiling some skulls. I cleaned up a coyote, a buck from last year, and a buck from a couple years ago (all bow kills!). This was my first time, so I don't think they turned out too bad for a rookie!

A lot of people use Sal Soda in the water as a degreaser, but a taxidermist told me to use Arm & Hammer washing soda since it's the same thing. I did just that, along with some Dawn dish soap and it worked great. I had the 'yote cleaned up in 2-1/2 hours from start to finish, so the process went a lot quicker than I thought. When I was done, I secured the teeth with some super glue. Finally, I put a coat of 40% peroxide on them, and I let them sit over night to whiten up a bit.


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

While the critters were boiling, I set to work on building something to display them on. Many of the guys here on Archery Talk make a mount that works as both a pedestal mount and a wall mount, and I thought that was a great idea. I'm an engineer, so it comes in handy sometimes to have the design software at home. For those that haven't seen the mount, the plaque can be switched from a pedestal mount to a wall mount by loosening the two wood screws and rotating the center standoff 180°. Also, instead of permanently screwing the skull to the base, the rack sits on the plaque and is held in place by the dowel. The brain stem works as a great locater for the dowel, so the racks can be swapped easily.


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

I made a trip to the hardware store and picked up a piece of 3/4" oak, a Ø3/8" oak dowel, and some stain & laquer. The rest was easy. I printed off my paper templates, cut them out and traced them onto the wood. I even had enough wood to make two.


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient! 

http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Worked prefect..Thank you!
Dave


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

very nice....look great

I am not sure I would like the idea of the skulls just hangin on a dowel peg though. I would be scared they'd somehow fall off.

I attempted to make my plaque look like an arrow head.(was a bowkill). I like the color of your plaques better...mine is too dark....and my skull not as white because I used the weak peroxide.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

those look awesome. i love the wall mounts. 

now you should work out something cool for the yote skull!


----------



## Violator (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, Thanx for the info......my youngest Son just got a 6 point buck (shotgun), and I think I'll give this a shot. 
Can I ask for a little more info?
How much Arm & Hammer?.....How much Dawn?....does the soap go in right at the start or later....?
Sorry about asking so many question, but it's the Lads 1st deer, and I really don't want to screw it up.
Thanx in advance for any help.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

They look great, congrats!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Here is another cool option to top off the euro mount!! http://www.skullmetallizing.com/

'94


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job!
Those are beautiful. Been thinking of doing a euro with this years buck. That pushed me over the edge


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

great job, beautiful bucks, thinking about making some plaques myself. thank you for sharing


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm wanting to do a Euro mount on the 10 point I killed this past Sunday too, but I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna go about boiling the skull without stinking the house up and having to listen to the wife complain for a year about it....I dont have anything to do it with outside either and I really dont want to make a huge mess in the kitchen that I have to deal with...I've never done a Euro before so this is all new to me.


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> but I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna go about boiling the skull without stinking the house up and having to listen to the wife complain for a year about it...


I've boiled countless skull plates (but never a full skull, yet) and it didn't smell like anything really, other than boiling some meat maybe. 

Does the whole skull stink when "cooking"  I dont want to P-O my wife either


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man thanks for the info on how to boil a deer skull.....i want to give it a try after i kill a buck. Yours all turned out awesome.


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

Violator said:


> Hey, Thanx for the info......my youngest Son just got a 6 point buck (shotgun), and I think I'll give this a shot.
> Can I ask for a little more info?
> How much Arm & Hammer?.....How much Dawn?....does the soap go in right at the start or later....?
> Sorry about asking so many question, but it's the Lads 1st deer, and I really don't want to screw it up.
> Thanx in advance for any help.


They say to add about 1 cup of Sal Soda or washing soda. I didn't measure anything since it isn't critical, and I added them when I added the water. The washing soda & dish soap are simply a degreaser that help to speed the process. Like others mentioned, you don't want to boil the skulls since they can break down. All you want is a light simmer. If the water is too hot, you can weaken the bone. Remember that low and slow is much better than hot and fast!


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

trebor69 said:


> very nice....look great
> 
> I am not sure I would like the idea of the skulls just hangin on a dowel peg though. I would be scared they'd somehow fall off.


The dowel works great. After all, the rack simply sits static on the wall or a table, so there's no chance of it falling off. One of my girls accidentally whacked one square with a ball when we were playing in the basement and the rack didn't fall off. It spun sideways, but it didn't fall. I think that's the worst thing that could happen- at least at my house.







J-Daddy said:


> I'm wanting to do a Euro mount on the 10 point I killed this past Sunday too, but I'm trying to figure out how I'm gonna go about boiling the skull without stinking the house up and having to listen to the wife complain for a year about it....I dont have anything to do it with outside either and I really dont want to make a huge mess in the kitchen that I have to deal with...I've never done a Euro before so this is all new to me.


Do you have a grill? A friend of mine uses his gas grill and he says it works fine. Another friend doesn't have a big pot, so he uses a roasting pan. Whatever way you figure out, I would recommend doing it outside. ...unless you're single!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Pa. Patriot said:


> Does the whole skull stink when "cooking"  I dont want to P-O my wife either


Yes, it does stink. I would definately do it outside. I used my single burner Coleman Peak 1 backpacking stove and a large pot I had bought my wife (actually it's the exact same pot as the one in the picture above). I was surprised when she told me to use it. :wink::wink:

J-Daddy.....If you don't have a camping stove other options are a gas grill or just purchasing a cheap folding backpacking propane stove. You can purchase the folding stove and a couple bottles of portable propane for under $30. My biggest concern with this would be making sure the pot didn't tip while simmering. Several gallons of boiling water could ruin someone's day.

For $25 I purchased a guy's entire camping equipment in a garage sale. It had all been used one time only and it included a Coleman 2 burner camping stove. You can buy them new for under $50.


----------



## Violator (Sep 23, 2007)

MiBowfisher said:


> They say to add about 1 cup of Sal Soda or washing soda. I didn't measure anything since it isn't critical, and I added them when I added the water. The washing soda & dish soap are simply a degreaser that help to speed the process. Like others mentioned, you don't want to boil the skulls since they can break down. All you want is a light simmer. If the water is too hot, you can weaken the bone. Remember that low and slow is much better than hot and fast!


Very COOL. Thanx.
I just got home from cutting up my Sons deer. I just cut the head off - to deal with later. It's safe in the garage at my work (no dogs or anything can drag it off)
Thanx again for all the info........when I get the project finished - I'll post some pix.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

MiBowfisher said:


> I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient!
> 
> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


Thanks for the link, it worked like a charm, those are beautiful.. I have 4 in the freezer that I will now do thanks to your tips... I will post pics when they are done..


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

Dude........Those mounts and that display ROCKS!!!


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Those drawings are exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

I've gotten a couple PM's recently from some of you that have made the mount, so if you have pictures, post them up since I'd like to see them!


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

how long did you boil 2 1/2 hours ?


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

and do you have any specs on the plaque?


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

For some reason, I can't get the .PDF to load. Do you still have the cad drawings? I have AutoCAD 2006 and SW2007; would it be possible for you to send me the file? If so, please send to:

nunyaDbiznus (at) msn (dot) com.

Thanks,
WRM


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the templates they look great!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

I had my dad make up the plaque using Mibowfisher's plans. I think it turned out great.


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

MiBowfisher said:


> I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient!
> 
> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


Thank you,I have been looking for templates to make those.bow75


----------



## Blayze (Aug 2, 2007)

i shot a buck in muzzeloader season i want to do that with but do the brains boil out or what? most of the time i just skull cap but that looks really good so i am going to do that.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Donnicles said:


> how long did you boil 2 1/2 hours ?


That's a long time, I would do it for 1/2hr-45 minutes, then clean thoroughly, then boil another 1/2 hour if you need to. Over boiling will weaken the bones, especially around the nose. I put mine on a wall mount and use a single 2.5" sheet rock screw to hold the skull to the wall plaque. Just make sure to pre drill the skull and the plaque if its hardwood. I'm going to head out to the hardware store today to pickup some clear acrylic to finish it off.

Here it is. . .


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

You can buy this kit for $54 which has everything you will need, incuding the 40% peroxide, sodium bicarbonate and wood base.

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01007504/


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

That is really great - Thanks folks.

As for the brians - do you have to pick them out or do they just boil out?

I have a nice buck in the freezer. I am going to take him out tonight and start the process.

I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

cool looking!


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I do the same thing. the washing soda is cheap and easy to find. The only thing I do different is make a paste with peroxide and Clairol Basic White. It can be found at beauty supply stores or VanDykes. Make a pancake batter consistancy and paint it on with model brushes. let it dry overnight and brush it off and rinse it. It is easier to keep off the horns, will wipe off if you do touch the horns and does a great job.

I use a coat hanger and a wire brush to help loosen up and pull out the brains


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

*awesome*

hell of a job my friend awesome work


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

*Minnow- Nice Mount!*

Minnow- that looks awesome! 

Also, here's a bump for the upcoming season. If anybody would like the CAD files to make your own enhancements, let me know. The native format is Solidworks, but I can export it out to Autocad.

Good luck this season! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

Another trick for you guys to try....You can boil the skull for about half an hour, and then use a pressure washer on it if you have one. If you don't, for about $3 you can take it to a car wash and do it....It will get it squeaky clean, inside and out, in no time flat.

Also, you can get a product called Basic White from a beauty supply store, and mix it with the 40% peroxide to form a paste....Paint it on the skull with a paint brush, and let it dry for a day, then blow the dried paste off with some shop air, or use a wire brush....It will get the skull a *very* brilliant white....


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 25, 2008)

what router tip did you use


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> You can buy this kit for $54 which has everything you will need, incuding the 40% peroxide, sodium bicarbonate and wood base.
> 
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01007504/


that is sodium carbonate.......sodium bicarbonate is just baking soda, a little differant than "sal soda"


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

These turned out great!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I took mine to the car wash and power sprayed the brain out and alot of the tissue came off also, gonna let it dry off and try to get more of it off before boiling. Then I am going to follow this thread as these euros look sweet!! '94


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's some "different" ones................ Took these pics tonight. What's that on the computer monitor?


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

minnow said:


> I had my dad make up the plaque using Mibowfisher's plans. I think it turned out great.



Wow................. yours turned out really nice


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Does the pressure washer wreck anything?


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

kzz1king said:


> Does the pressure washer wreck anything?


No works great


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

or if ur willing to wait, just put bury it to the antler bases in the ground, preferably a very nutrient filled soil, like a garden or something. dig it up in a couple months (depending on the time of year its buried) and dig it up and i can PROMISE you nothing will be left on that puppy, then just pressure wash it and bleach it

just when you bury it, make a barrier to keep squirrels and field mice away. i use a rabbit cage turned upside down on top of the antlers and i have never had any problems with field mice but if u do, use screen. then cover it with somethin to keep sunlight off the antlers so they dont bleach em.

Now ive done it both ways and they both turn out exactly the same but its obvious as to which ones eassier :darkbeer:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

im getting mine back here soon ill post pics when i get it back


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

why couldn't you have posted this about 2 weeks earlier? then i wouldn't have a 6 point with one "browned" antler and the nasal stuff still stuck in his skull. this would have saved me soooo much time. well in any case i'm bookmarking this thread for next time! thanks!


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

HCH said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Bud,

Are you doing a shoulder mount on that one you just got or are you going to do a european mount?


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Since my buck from a couple years ago wasn't very impressive, I went with a low budget hanging method that took about 15 minutes to do (including trip to TSC). BONUS: Also doubles as hat-rack!


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

Here is something I did a little different with my coues deer.

Brian


----------



## Black Stim (Dec 12, 2004)

Any tips on how to best prevent grain tear out when routing the tricky profile?

Thanks


----------



## Black Stim (Dec 12, 2004)

Any tips on how to best prevent grain tear out when routing the tricky profile?

Thanks


----------



## va archer (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice post. I did a euro mount once. You made it look simple. Thank.


----------



## FISH0HOLIC (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the plans. I took them and modified the backplate. Enjoy.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

Some good little tips here. Thanks for everbody sharing mounts!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> Since my buck from a couple years ago wasn't very impressive, I went with a low budget hanging method that took about 15 minutes to do (including trip to TSC). BONUS: Also doubles as hat-rack!


Gotta admit I've never seen a Euro mount chained to the wall before....:darkbeer:


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i was working on a couple this weekend but i just had a small coelman stove and the water wasn't boiling. i got most of the meat off but i had t bury them in the compost pile to let the worms help me out. where did you get that burner? that is just what i need.


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Gotta admit I've never seen a Euro mount chained to the wall before....:darkbeer:


:icon_1_lol: I was thinking it and you said it......


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

socalhuntr said:


> i was working on a couple this weekend but i just had a small coelman stove and the water wasn't boiling. i got most of the meat off but i had t bury them in the compost pile to let the worms help me out. where did you get that burner? that is just what i need.



Those burners come off of a turkey fryer or fish fryer....'94


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

EASTON94 said:


> Those burners come off of a turkey fryer or fish fryer....'94


thanx:thumbs_up


----------



## MarkBohland (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the PDF file. I an NOT an engineer; in fact I'm not mutch of a woodworker, and your pattern will be invaluable.

Thanks Again,
Mark


----------



## ramman071386 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

that was a great idea, thanks for sharing it!:thumbs_up


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INFO AND THE GREAT PICS.:thumbs_up


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas and drawings guys.


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey MiBowfisher,

I would like to show you something but can't load a pic. Any help would be appreceated. This is my first attemp at posting a pic.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

valuable info in here! Thanks!


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

*My skull mount*

I'll see if I can attach the pictures of a european mount that I had done by an art teacher who does skull mounts and then paints a picture of the deer in the place that you shot it. I wanted him bedded in a snow storm to blend out into his white skull. He even painted the crab claw on the left beam . I think he did a great job.


----------



## elkshooter12 (Dec 24, 2009)

I really like this mount and tried to download the pdf plans, but it doesn't work.

Can someone either send them to me or point me to a link that works for the plans.

Thx

elkshooter12


----------



## elkshooter12 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd be curious to know that too


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sweet


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

*Bad Download Link*

You guys are right- the link isn't working anymore. Does anybody know of a decent file sharing site that I can re-upload the file to?

All PM's are answered. In the meantime, if anybody wants the file, send me a PM & I'll shoot it over. I don't check AT too often, so I apologize in advance if it takes awhile. I love to see the pics of your finished mounts, so keep them coming!!!


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

PM sent, thanks for sharing


----------



## bundy32 (Aug 17, 2009)

*my 8 pt.*

this is the first one i have ever done it took a little time but turned out really good got the kit form cabelas.


----------



## mpc (Jan 8, 2009)

here is a mount i did a few years ago
does anyone have the PDF from the first post the link is not working thanks


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I would love to get the templates also if anyone has them. Thanks!


----------



## murphd3 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just finished cleaning up my first skull today and was planning on letting it sit outside, protected of course, to let the bugs finish up. My question is, do you guys trim the nasal cartilege or just let your method of cleaning take it off?

BTW, I used a small hole saw to access the brains and that was pretty disgusting - the brain was just a white slimey mush. Got out a ton of tissue though!


----------



## Stickin Em (May 24, 2006)

Before I raised my colony of beetles, I used to simmer. Sal Soda is NOT a degreaser. Arm and Hammer will work, but not as good as Sal Soda. Sal Soda helps break down the meat off the bone. You can put Dawn in your heated solution, but if you don't go through a thorough degreasing process after this, your skull will leach grease over the years. And when you're talking about 40% peroxide, you're probably talking about 40 volume peroxide. This is actually only 12% peroxide. This however will do a fine job. Remember, by far, a proper degreasing process is THE most important process in doing these euros. This will take a couple weeks to a couple months to do properly.


----------



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

great post and great looking mounts. thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## murphd3 (Sep 18, 2006)

So what is the most thorough method of degreasing?


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

murphd3 said:


> So what is the most thorough method of degreasing?


The most widely used is dawn, heated water, time, and patience.


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

PM sent to MIBowfisher for PDF of plans, thanks in advance!!!

:darkbeer:
:darkbeer:


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

ttt...:darkbeer:


----------



## scorpion218 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wall mount*

Good looking wall mount


----------



## scorpion218 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wall Mount*

What type of wood did you use?


----------



## murphd3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Stickin Em said:


> Before I raised my colony of beetles, I used to simmer. Sal Soda is NOT a degreaser. Arm and Hammer will work, but not as good as Sal Soda. Sal Soda helps break down the meat off the bone. You can put Dawn in your heated solution, but if you don't go through a thorough degreasing process after this, your skull will leach grease over the years. And when you're talking about 40% peroxide, you're probably talking about 40 volume peroxide. This is actually only 12% peroxide. This however will do a fine job. Remember, by far, a proper degreasing process is THE most important process in doing these euros. This will take a couple weeks to a couple months to do properly.


I know that the dish soap is the initial way to degrease, but what is the thorough way to keep the bone from leaching grease over the years? Obviously you don't leave the thing simmering in soap for a couple of months on the stove


----------



## scorpion218 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anybody have copy of the plans for MIBOFISHER's great mount?


----------



## murphd3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Stickin Em said:


> Before I raised my colony of beetles, I used to simmer. Sal Soda is NOT a degreaser. Arm and Hammer will work, but not as good as Sal Soda. Sal Soda helps break down the meat off the bone. You can put Dawn in your heated solution, but if you don't go through a thorough degreasing process after this, your skull will leach grease over the years. And when you're talking about 40% peroxide, you're probably talking about 40 volume peroxide. This is actually only 12% peroxide. This however will do a fine job. Remember, by far, a proper degreasing process is THE most important process in doing these euros. This will take a couple weeks to a couple months to do properly.


I know that the dish soap is the initial way to degrease, but what is the thorough way to keep the bone from leaching grease over the years? Obviously you don't leave the thing simmering in soap for a couple of months on the stove


----------



## MrScooter80 (Aug 17, 2010)

could someone e-mail me the pdf of the eruo mount


----------



## MrScooter80 (Aug 17, 2010)

all the mounts i have seen are all awsome,good work guys


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice work:thumbs_up


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ruttinelk393 (Jul 2, 2010)

another hanging option that allows for up/down and left/right adjustments would be skullhooker bracket. No drilling into the skull either.


----------



## seasidehunter (Feb 22, 2010)

great thread - love Euro mounts. any chance someone could email me the .pdf plans? seaside90245 "at" yahoo

thanks


----------



## seasidehunter (Feb 22, 2010)

great thread - love Euro mounts. any chance someone could email me the .pdf plans? seaside90245 "at" yahoo

thanks


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

i started doing all mine like this.i used a dremmel tool and made a key hole just like on some picture frames.i have never seen it done before.i can adjust the angle they hang on the wall by screwing the drywall screw in or out.has anyone seen it done before.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

They look great folks, nicely done


----------



## ldrake1234 (Nov 11, 2010)

If anyone has these specs on the mounts...I would love to get a copy to make one for my husband for xmas...THANKS!!!


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I too would like to get a copy. Where's MiBowfisher?


----------



## muskyff (Mar 1, 2008)

If possible I would also like the plans from somebody if they still have it. thank you


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

muskyff said:


> If possible I would also like the plans from somebody if they still have it. thank you


X2 same here


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

MiBowfisher said:


> I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient!
> 
> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


didnt see this to begin with thanks


----------



## Badmoonrizn (Apr 11, 2011)

Wanting to make this for my father as a gift. I have tried all the links without any luck. I would love the cam/ cad files, but pdf would be fine too. If any1 still has these floating around on their computer... My email is [email protected]


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

interesting knuckle on the left G3 . fantastic euro mounts.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

link wont work for me either, so if someone has it could you email it to [email protected]


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there any way to darken the skull. Like use some sort of stain, or varnish. Did anyone see the February issue of field & stream, the cover picture is what im going for.

60# Hoyt Maxxis 35
Easton Axis 340
broadhead to be determined


----------



## Straight_Arrow9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Any chance?*

I may only hope that someone might still be able to have access to the plans for the plaque. I have been diligently searching for one, since it took me quite some time to try and make one and it did not work very well. If any of you kind souls would be so nice to send me a copy, I would be appreciative and most certainly pass it on if requested to other fellow hunters. darin[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## royalrqh (Dec 15, 2011)

Could someone please e-mail me the pdf prints, Thanks in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry guys- I don't get on AT much anymore. It's that time of year to clean up some skulls and make some plaques. The original link for the download is dead, so I uploaded it to Google docs. Here is the link:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B063G0McGWtbZDhmOTFhN2MtMDQwYS00NWE1LTkwYzQtNWM0YmY3NmM3MWEz

The plans call for oak because that is what I had at hand, but any hardwood will work. One of the PM's asked how to get the scallops smooth. A drum sander works best, but even the end of a belt sander that is laid on it's side works great. Feel free to share/change the plans as you wish. All I ask is that you post a picture so I can see the end result!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Good stuff on here!!!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

One step that we do extra to prevent oil or grease from leaching out or for better words to degrease the skulls. We soak our skulls in a 5 gallon bucket filled with warm water and a good dose of dawn. The oil will rise to the top and then we add more water for the "dirty oily" water to over flow. We will add water every couple of hours for about a day. Very simple and it works great.

We do this before we bleach them and have found it works great to degrease them better. We have done it to old skulls too that had the yellow oil look to them and worked great. The yellow oil makes for an ugly blotchy stain.


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

ill play. i done this as a side job. here is some of my work


----------



## bobbie (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

well i got the idea of doing a wall mount from this thread. here's the final product. i used select pine for the wood. a dowl to mount the skull. dark walnut for stain. and about 4 coats of polyurthane.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I think you did a great job on them.. I personally just boil them, I like the more natural look of the skull not being bright white but that's just my preference.


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

me too. the super white skull is my brother in laws and he had someone do that for him. i was just using it to see how it fits. here's a boiled head that my buddy did. he was the one i made the plaque for.


























i boiled this 8 point i shot in 2010 but back then, and did a vertical mount. the next deer i get thats worth wild, i'll make up another plaque and mount it.

here's my 2010 first attempt at a plaque. i may also made up a plaque and replace it.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Gonna bump this for all the info i just learned


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbs_up awesome!


----------



## kdomain (Dec 7, 2013)

i have been trying to see these pdf but it will not come up can u please send them to me my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## dpond2020 (Dec 31, 2014)

The Link just takes me to the Hotlinkfile home page :-( I am trying to find a printable template to make a mount for my son. I love the look of all of the above pictures. I was looking for an arrowhead template for a European Deer mount.


----------



## dpond2020 (Dec 31, 2014)

I cant get the mount pdf file to work for me :-( anyone want to email me some printables?


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

theres a new link he posted, I think its page 5


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/open?id=0B06...M0YmY3NmM3MWEz


----------



## dpond2020 (Dec 31, 2014)

Worked perfectly!!! Thank you!!


----------



## jamie fellows (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi i was wondering if you could e mail these plans to me they are very nice. I cant seem to download the file. thank you


----------



## MiBowfisher (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry fellas, I don't get on the forums very much nowdays. The link on post #115 on page 5 still works. If not, I uploaded it to my Google Drive as well, so you can download it here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B063G0McGWtbZDhmOTFhN2MtMDQwYS00NWE1LTkwYzQtNWM0YmY3NmM3MWEz/view?usp=sharing

Has anyone made this mount in awhile? If so, post a pic!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this back up MiBowfisher !

Got two mounts and this is a great idea


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

MiBowfisher said:


> Sorry fellas, I don't get on the forums very much nowdays. The link on post #115 on page 5 still works. If not, I uploaded it to my Google Drive as well, so you can download it here:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B063G0McGWtbZDhmOTFhN2MtMDQwYS00NWE1LTkwYzQtNWM0YmY3NmM3MWEz/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Has anyone made this mount in awhile? If so, post a pic!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Did my first euro on the second buck I killed this year and finished mine up this past weekend. My son wanted this one in his room too - but Daddy wasn't about to drop $800 on 2 shoulder mounts! So I did the second as a euro and took some leftover rough cut cedar a friend gave me for my turkey mount last year and decided to do something for Mason's room. 

Cut out the template I found here, sanded and burned the cedar










Natural stain applied to the burned cedar










Added 3 coats of gloss polyeurethane. Sanded 220 after the first. Wet sanded 400 after the second. Wet sanded 1500 and then 2000 after the third followed by a coat of auto wax to bring out the shine. Now it hangs on the wall just above a pair of his Papa's bucks that were taken prior to his passing.


----------



## Surfprog50 (Mar 30, 2016)

Would like to try and make a set myself but can not download it .Could you please email me the file .Thanks Steve


----------



## Surfprog50 (Mar 30, 2016)

Got it Thanks


----------



## sternbow (Mar 20, 2013)

My first two bucks. Top one with a rifle. Bottom one with a bow. Shot one month apart. Mounted on a piece of driftwood I found scouting.


----------



## Kaeppli (Jan 14, 2021)

MiBowfisher said:


> I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient!
> 
> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


----------



## Kaeppli (Jan 14, 2021)

Violator said:


> Very COOL. Thanx.
> I just got home from cutting up my Sons deer. I just cut the head off - to deal with later. It's safe in the garage at my work (no dogs or anything can drag it off)
> Thanx again for all the info........when I get the project finished - I'll post some pix.


----------



## Kaeppli (Jan 14, 2021)

The link wouldn’t work for me. Any chance you could send the pdf to my email? [email protected].


----------



## Cherry88fan (Dec 3, 2021)

MiBowfisher said:


> I realize that not everybody has CAD software at home, so I saved the templates to a .pdf so anybody can make their own. If this link works, you should be able to download the file and print the templates off. It may take a few minutes, so be patient!
> 
> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/578465_hpema/EuroPedestalMount.PDF


Hello, the link is not working. Is there another way to get the templates? Thanks!


----------

